

Dear Marco Arment: - spanktheuser
http://spanktheuser.posterous.com/dear-marco-arment

======
pronoiac
This is regarding an article covered in
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=930730>

------
ivankirigin
Marco's post is doing publishers a favor. Focusing on revenue and not on your
customers is how to die.

~~~
teamonkey
If you focus on your customers and your customers don't pay anything you still
die.

~~~
ivankirigin
That's not true. If you're a publisher, and you focus on your readers (for
content value) and your advertisers (for ad value), then you win. The point of
this post is that paging hurts both kinds of customers.

